# Suspended HC technique



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw on this year AGA contest tanks some very decorative HC growing apparently suspended on the top of some rocks. How did they do that? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

_Hemianthus callitrichoides _grown on rocks was probably tied down with a hairnet. That aquarium sounds intereresting since HC is normally on the foreground area, with a plant like Riccia tied to the rocks. Any pictures/link to that specific tank in question?

-John N.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Well,  this is the link. The author speaks about lava rocks. I don't have a large and detail image, but I remember in the 2005 ADA Contest the 1st place winner had an aquascape with an alignement of wooden bars in the background covered by some plants looking like HC (but in this case I am not sure). Maybe we can enlarge the discussion about the other plants which can be used for this purpose.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I've grown HC on wood by tying it on with thread. 

I've also grown HC on stone by placing a little aquasoil in natural holes in the stone and planting HC, sometimes only 1 sprig because the hole was so small. The HC will grow and spread across the stone and also cascade down the stone and the roots hold it very well even in very little soil.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I was just looking at that tank last night. It was amazing.


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Utterly beautiful. Does the HC need soil on the rock or can it just be hairnetted to a rock? I've always thought of it as a heavy root feeder since it clings so well to the substrate.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

I found the  ADA 2005 winner tank  I was speaking about. The whole atmosphere was created by the suspended plant on wooden bars. Is that HC also?


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow that is such a neat pic! It does look like HC doesn't it...interesting technique makes the wooden bars look like a forest or a village.

I'm curious as to how well HC grows on driftwood but from the pics and comments I guess anything is possible! :shock:



Intros said:


> I found the  ADA 2005 winner tank  I was speaking about. The whole atmosphere was created by the suspended plant on wooden bars. Is that HC also?


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Here (image from AGA 2006 contest) you can see another beautifull example of suspended HC on the rocks and the sgnificant contribution to the aquascape!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder if they've somehow attached a piece of mesh to the tops of those rocks / wood and let the HC grow out of that. It shouldn't need substrate so long as you are dosing the water column well.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

wow thats real good looking!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

HC's roots are "mainly" for anchoring the plant down. Regardless of nutrient conditions, HC does not take up much nutrients through the roots. Water column fertilization is needed, definitely with this technique. Now, before you all jump on me and talk about not dosing with ADA substrates, the substrate has some nutrients which enter the water column and localized solution directly around the soil is still in the water


----------

